# 1 watt green laser for military use. (Handheld.)



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

In a discussion on the Wickedlasers.com forums a few months back, the CEO of the company let slip a fact which I just have to spread.

He said that the strongest laser they had for handheld use at THAT TIME. (He said they were also developing a 1.3 Watt model.) was a one 1 Watt green laser called the Mantis. 
PERSPECTIVE: 100 mw (A tenth of this laser's power) sets stuff on fire, burns through soap, melts butter, burns through ice, melts plastic, and I've even used them to spot-clean ceiling gunk. Yep. All that, times ten.

I'll leave you to discuss the matter.


----------



## dr_lava (Feb 25, 2008)

Coming from Wicked, don't beleive everything you hear. They don't build the green lasers themselves, but contract laser modules from other suppliers. I doubt this nugget was an accidental slip.

That said, a 1W green beam wouldn't be much of a weapon against anything but eyes (against engagement rules) and night vision.
Also, the beam source would make for a nice, easy-to-find target.


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

Sniper rifle sights need to be very powerful, not to mention scare-tactics.

Just because it's powerful doesn't mean it's fake, young CPForumite.


----------



## Tubor (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought the whole point of a sniper was that they were hidden? A green laser that powerful would identify the source location instantly.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 25, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> Sniper rifle sights need to be very powerful, not to mention scare-tactics.
> 
> Just because it's powerful doesn't mean it's fake, young CPForumite.



first off sniper rifles dont have laser sights, that would defeat the whole purpose. second, who are you calling the young CPFforumite? you both registered at the same time, and he has many many more posts than you, i think your the newbie.


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> first off sniper rifles dont have laser sights, that would defeat the whole purpose. second, who are you calling the young CPFforumite? you both registered at the same time, and he has many many more posts than you, i think your the newbie.


Yes, you'd know this because you're a pro sniper.

And,

It's figurative language. Learn it. Your dad says, "Kid, grab me that thing." You're twenty. Do you jump on him and say, in terrible grammar, "IM NAWT KID UR KID U MEENEE"?


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 25, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> Yes, you'd know this because you're a pro sniper.
> 
> And,
> 
> It's figurative language. Learn it. Your dad says, "Kid, grab me that thing." You're twenty. Do you jump on him and say, in terrible grammar, "IM NAWT KID UR KID U MEENEE"?



No, I do not speak in terrible grammar, private school education saved me from that. If only you were so lucky.

Also, we all know neither of us is a "pro sniper." However, my uncle was a Marine Corps Scout Sniper, and downstairs in the safe, there is a very mean looking Kimber 8400 .308, that is accurate out to 1200yards, and there isnt a laser on that damn thing.


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2008)

aside from sniping, I think it might have some potential in anti-rioting or aircraft takedown capabilities.

in the age of laser warfare, whoever has a survival mirror behind enemy lines might be the one doing all the killing on yours:candle:


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> No, *I do not speak in terrible grammar, private school education saved me from that. If only you were so lucky.*
> 
> Also, we all know neither of us *is (I rest my case)* a "pro sniper." However, my uncle was a Marine Corps Scout Sniper, and downstairs in the safe, there is a very mean looking Kimber 8400 .308, that is accurate out to 1200yards, and there isnt a laser on that damn thing.


I see they didn't teach you correct subject-verb agreement in that school, good sir. I'd also note that you need a ' between the isn and the t on that isn't. For proof, consult any online subject-verb agreement article. It will tell you that a plural subject, such as us, implying there's more than one, needs to have a plural verb. (Are, for example. You wouldn't say "The cars is red.")

And to the other remark, yeah. The government funds EVERY sniper to have ten grand laser sights, AND to take them home when they're done with the military. K.

Let's stop before this turns into a flame match. No harm done, just a spirited debate so far.


To the guy above me, I agree. A thick shaft of what looks like glowing green steel shooting over their heads and smoking a wall behind them would disperse the hardiest of crowds.


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 25, 2008)

I would tend not to believe wl, but I'd be happy to see a 1W handheld.


----------



## rosskim1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

Really? As far as I know, the max power for portable laser is about 400mW. I also heard from someone that Wickedlaser does not manufacture any lasers themselves.:devil:


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

rosskim1980 said:


> Really? As far as I know, the max power for portable laser is about 400mW. I also heard from someone that Wickedlaser does not manufacture any lasers themselves.:devil:


No, not the diodes, I don't think.


----------



## nerdgineer (Feb 25, 2008)

maxa beam said:


> ...The government funds EVERY sniper to have ten grand laser sights, AND to take them home when they're done with the military....


A few comments might be in order.

A sniper's objective is to hide, and he does NOT use a laser when he is shooting. Some may be issued laser rangefinders so they can measure distances when mapping their field of fire, but this is done when he is setting up, not when he is engaging.

A sniper MIGHT be issued an illuminating laser, but if so, it would be to put a spot on a target so something bigger can home in on it. That laser would almost certainly not be green, but would probably be a 1.06 micron or so longer IR laser. IIRC, 1.06 micron is chosen because it is not visible and because the cornea is relatively opaque to it so they can use higher powers (i.e. longer range illumination) without risking retinal damage to friendlies nearby.

Unless tactics have changed a great deal, military snipers are not used for crowd control, except where shooting a few leaders might help control a crowd. I would be very surprised to learn that there was a military tactic which involved having a _sniper _paint someone with a green laser to "scare" them.

Some militaries might use visible lasers to aid in close quarters combat, although I don't think the US is big on those. I think we tend to favor IR lasers if at all, and passive dot (Aimpoint type) sights for rapid response work.

I can't think offhand of any damage-inflicting military application for a 1 watt handheld green laser which doesn't violate current rules of war (no eye burners allowed...), although someone else smarter may. If used at all, I would guess it would be for something more innocuous like marking objectives during training, or something like that.

But that's just me...


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2008)

rosskim1980 said:


> Really? As far as I know, the max power for portable laser is about 400mW. I also heard from someone that Wickedlaser does not manufacture any lasers themselves.:devil:



nobody said cluster diodes isn't an option


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 25, 2008)

maxa beam ... please tone it down. Personal "remarks" are not welcome on CPF.

Also ...

- shooting 1W lasers in crowds is not a topic for CPF
- snipers and what they do or don't is off-topic
- WL brandwars are not welcome either.

This thread and topic is closed.

bernhard


----------

